# Retiring in Mexico



## Richard44 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm thinking strongly about retiring in Mexico. I lived, and worked in Cabo for a few months in the early 90's. This time I am now wondering about living in Tijuana, or Rosarito Beach. I've heard that the Playa's de Tijuana is maybe the best bet, but I'm limited on funds ($1,500 per mos. retirement). I believe that I can find an apartment for around $3 - 400, so if that is correct, I can make that work, my concerns are...will I need to drink bottled water only, merican, or English language TV, and learning Spanish. Any leads for housing, and language lessons , and any other advice would be welcome...Thanks


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't mean to be rude, are you strongly thinking about retiring in Mexico on a few months you spend in the 90's?
If you don't know if you will have to live on bottled water and you do not speak the language, my recommendation would be to start Spanish lessons as soon as of yesterday and reading as much as there is to read and research on Mexico, some opinions you may get here as well as some loooong and boring stories.
I think you should really get a firmer foundation before coming.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> I don't mean to be rude, are you strongly thinking about retiring in Mexico on a few months you spend in the 90's?
> If you don't know if you will have to live on bottled water and you do not speak the language, my recommendation would be to start Spanish lessons as soon as of yesterday and reading as much as there is to read and research on Mexico, some opinions you may get here as well as some loooong and boring stories.
> I think you should really get a firmer foundation before coming.


Great, let's make the new member feel welcome by questioning his judgment about moving to Mexico and asking very common questions. 

This is what happens to new people here...over and over.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Richard44 said:


> I'm thinking strongly about retiring in Mexico. I lived, and worked in Cabo for a few months in the early 90's. This time I am now wondering about living in Tijuana, or Rosarito Beach. I've heard that the Playa's de Tijuana is maybe the best bet, but I'm limited on funds ($1,500 per mos. retirement). I believe that I can find an apartment for around $3 - 400, so if that is correct, I can make that work, my concerns are...will I need to drink bottled water only, merican, or English language TV, and learning Spanish. Any leads for housing, and language lessons , and any other advice would be welcome...Thanks


First, welcome to the forum. 

I don't know the area that you are considering, but yes your income should be enough to live comfortably almost anywhere in Mexico. Ditto with your estimate of the rent. 

Regarding the water, many Americans do in fact experience stomach problems after drinking it most places. I drink only bottled water and use it for making coffee but cook with tap water. That's a just a fact, not a slur against the country.

Search for "Best Way to Learn Spanish" in the forum search engine and find a lot of good advice from fluent speakers here.

Regarding television in English, there is usually a channel or two that have English programming on the cable services, and you can always get savvy about finding English programming on the web.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Under the new Mexican immigration rules, you will have to prove a monthly income of around 2000 dollars a month, so you may have to live in Cabo on a tourist visa that you'll have to renew every 180 days. You should check with your nearest Mexican Consulate for more details.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Great, let's make the new member feel welcome by questioning his judgment about moving to Mexico and asking very common questions.
> 
> This is what happens to new people here...over and over.


Sorry, I just thought those were too much common questions and felt compelled to give my opinion.
In any case, that's why I wasn't chosen to be in the welcome committee


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Not my favorite area but I understand there are some pretty large Expat communities around Ensenada ... and Mexicans are more likely to speak English. The Spanish will come if you are interested


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I think he wants to live near the border and remaining a tourist is easy


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> I think he wants to live near the border and remaining a tourist is easy


In that case, his income level shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> I don't mean to be rude, are you strongly thinking about retiring in Mexico on a few months you spend in the 90's?
> If you don't know if you will have to live on bottled water and you do not speak the language, my recommendation would be to start Spanish lessons as soon as of yesterday and reading as much as there is to read and research on Mexico, some opinions you may get here as well as some loooong and boring stories.
> I think you should really get a firmer foundation before coming.


I don't know ... I think there is something powerful in a nostalgia that endures for 20 years, becoming a dream, then perhaps a reality. Rejecting such persistent dreams because they represent such drastic change makes for regret and that unresolved "What if?" Of course it may be that the nostalgia was for a time, a place, an _entorno_ (atmosphere/surroundings) which no longer exist- better to find out rather than live with wondering and longing. I'd suggest the 6 month option - come and live in Mexico for a while to see if it really is where you want to spend the next chapter of your life. No use regretting that road not taken, wondering where it may have led you.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Couple of simple things: "Duolingo" can get you started on the Spanish. Free, and easy to navigate. On the web.
Visit and update your feelings for living in Mexico. Put your feet on the "path maybe to be taken" and see if they feel the same as they did back in the nineties. After all, what do you have to lose?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> I don't know ... I think there is something powerful in a nostalgia that endures for 20 years, becoming a dream, then perhaps a reality.


This was me some 14 years ago. I came down to Mexico in the 60's right after I finished at my university and fell in love with the country. The people, the colors, the smell all stayed with me until I could relocate. I didn't have the income then and had to wait until SS kicked in. Made many trips up to the border to get a new tourist visa. My dream became a reality.


----------



## Richard44 (Dec 6, 2013)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Great, let's make the new member feel welcome by questioning his judgment about moving to Mexico and asking very common questions.
> 
> This is what happens to new people here...over and over.


Thank you El Paso, and everyone else...Gary, I'm sorry if my question triggered some personality trait that required your assumptive aggression to come out. I guess I should have offered more info. I was born, and raise in LA, had many Mexican friends, and have been traveling in Mexico since childhood. Most of my travels (but not all) have been in resort atmospheres where English sufficed, and the water was purified. As a child, and in my travels outside of PV, Mazatlan, Cabo...etc. I have always found the Latin culture, to be humble, and display a realness that the US lost many years ago. I have felt always felt welcome, and attracted to the simpler lifestyle that I've observed. I know from my youth, and time in the service that TJ was never considered to be a retirement haven, and having a timeshare available to me in Rosarito Beach, my thinking is that being close to the border may be the best way to begin this part of my life... learning the language etc...but I'm open to considering other location options.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Richard44 said:


> Thank you El Paso, and everyone else...Gary, I'm sorry if my question triggered some personality trait that required your assumptive aggression to come out. I guess I should have offered more info. I was born, and raise in LA, had many Mexican friends, and have been traveling in Mexico since childhood. Most of my travels (but not all) have been in resort atmospheres where English sufficed, and the water was purified. As a child, and in my travels outside of PV, Mazatlan, Cabo...etc. I have always found the Latin culture, to be humble, and display a realness that the US lost many years ago. I have felt always felt welcome, and attracted to the simpler lifestyle that I've observed. I know from my youth, and time in the service that TJ was never considered to be a retirement haven, and having a timeshare available to me in Rosarito Beach, my thinking is that being close to the border may be the best way to begin this part of my life... learning the language etc...but I'm open to considering other location options.


Please don't be sorry, I am not aggressive, not by American standards in any case, just expressed my thoughts.
It is now my turn to welcome you, Mexico is a wonderful Country where many people live very pleasantly. Yes, be careful with water for a while, while you develop some immunity and then just don't drink dirty water, keep in mind that 120,000,000 Mexicans live here and not all drink evian, this goes to pets too.
My best advice: learn Spanish, if you do, you will have a richer experience.
What type of service you were in?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Most expats buy their water in 5 gallon garafons which can be placed in a plain or fancy stand with a faucet. Some folks never, ever get over getting sick on the water......even the native Mexicans.
I don't think many people use Evian as a substitute (lol). From the looks of many, they use Coca Cola instead.

In some places, you can get whole house purification systems at a price, or a reverse osmosis unit to hook up under a sink. Even cheaper are units you can attach to a faucet. Not to worry.

It's a good idea to wash the veggies in a disinfectant water additive, too. The bugs in Mexico can really ruin your day or your week. They have macho bugs here with little pistolas.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> Most expats buy their water in 5 gallon garafons which can be placed in a plain or fancy stand with a faucet. Some folks never, ever get over getting sick on the water......even the native Mexicans. I don't think many people use Evian as a substitute (lol). From the looks of many, they use Coca Cola instead. In some places, you can get whole house purification systems at a price, or a reverse osmosis unit to hook up under a sink. Even cheaper are units you can attach to a faucet. Not to worry. It's a good idea to wash the veggies in a disinfectant water additive, too. The bugs in Mexico can really ruin your day or your week. They have macho bugs here with little pistolas.


Water filtering systems would be my choice, and not drink or eat in obviously dirty places.
If many Mexicans look like that from Coca Cola, what do many Americans drink to look like that?


----------



## Richard44 (Dec 6, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Please don't be sorry, I am not aggressive, not by American standards in any case, just expressed my thoughts.
> It is now my turn to welcome you, Mexico is a wonderful Country where many people live very pleasantly. Yes, be careful with water for a while, while you develop some immunity and then just don't drink dirty water, keep in mind that 120,000,000 Mexicans live here and not all drink evian, this goes to pets too.
> My best advice: learn Spanish, if you do, you will have a richer experience.
> What type of service you were in?


Thank you Gary. I'm a former Marine.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Richard44 said:


> Thank you Gary. I'm a former Marine.


Beg pardon, Richard, but I thought that there was no such thing as a "former Marine."


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Water filtering systems would be my choice, and not drink or eat in obviously dirty places.
> If many Mexicans look like that from Coca Cola, what do many Americans drink to look like that?


Americans drink the same kind of thing to look like that. Supersized.


----------



## Richard44 (Dec 6, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> Most expats buy their water in 5 gallon garafons which can be placed in a plain or fancy stand with a faucet. Some folks never, ever get over getting sick on the water......even the native Mexicans.
> I don't think many people use Evian as a substitute (lol). From the looks of many, they use Coca Cola instead.
> 
> In some places, you can get whole house purification systems at a price, or a reverse osmosis unit to hook up under a sink. Even cheaper are units you can attach to a faucet. Not to worry.
> ...


Thank you Loo. I never thought of "Evian"...too upscale for me. Those 5 gal. jugs sound like the way for me to go. lived in the Az, desert for awhile and it became a habit when leaving the house to grab a bottle of water along with the keys...guess I'll re-aquire that. "Disinfectant water additive"...good. Thanks.


----------



## sag42 (Mar 22, 2012)

It happens all the time by pretty much the same posters.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


joaquinx said:



Beg pardon, Richard, but I thought that there was no such thing as a "former Marine." 

Click to expand...

_Oh, I don´t know joaquinx. I know you are trying to be amusing and understand where you are coming from but Dawg is a graduate of Parris Island circa 1960 as a PFC and PLC (Platoon Leaders Class) for those seeking Marine Corps officer status) at Quantico circa 1964. After completion of the PLC "adventure" at Quantico in 1964, I turned down the proffer of a 2nd lieutenant commission so did not end up fertilizing the fields of Viet Nam with my bones in the late 60s as did many of my associates attending PLC at Quantico from those day. I am a "former Marine". My neighbor in Ajijic wears his "Marine" status like a crown and that is fine as he´s a nice enough guy if something of a ruffian. To each his own.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Oh, I don´t know joaquinx. I know you are trying to be amusing and understand where you are coming from but Dawg is a graduate of Parris Island circa 1960 as a PFC and PLC (Platoon Leaders Class) for those seeking Marine Corps officer status) at Quantico circa 1964. After completion of the PLC "adventure" at Quantico in 1964, I turned down the proffer of a 2nd lieutenant commission so did not end up fertilizing the fields of Viet Nam with my bones in the late 60s as did many of my associates attending PLC at Quantico from those day. I am a "former Marine". My neighbor in Ajijic wears his "Marine" status like a crown and that is fine as he´s a nice enough guy if something of a ruffian. To each his own.


Although I am Army who spent a few years in the great rice paddy, I would never joke about the Marine Corps.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Richard44 said:


> Thank you Loo. I never thought of "Evian"...too upscale for me. Those 5 gal. jugs sound like the way for me to go. lived in the Az, desert for awhile and it became a habit when leaving the house to grab a bottle of water along with the keys...guess I'll re-aquire that. "Disinfectant water additive"...good. Thanks.


The most common stuff is called Microdyn and they sell it just about everywhere. Dump the veggies in water to cover with a few capfulls of it. Soak 15 min., drain and rinse.


----------



## Richard44 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hound Dog said:


> Oh, I don´t know joaquinx. I know you are trying to be amusing and understand where you are coming from but Dawg is a graduate of Parris Island circa 1960 as a PFC and PLC (Platoon Leaders Class) for those seeking Marine Corps officer status) at Quantico circa 1964. After completion of the PLC "adventure" at Quantico in 1964, I turned down the proffer of a 2nd lieutenant commission so did not end up fertilizing the fields of Viet Nam with my bones in the late 60s as did many of my associates attending PLC at Quantico from those day. I am a "former Marine". My neighbor in Ajijic wears his "Marine" status like a crown and that is fine as he´s a nice enough guy if something of a ruffian. To each his own.


Isn't it great that you've learned something new joaquinx? The term that you are mistaken about goes...There is no such thing as an EX-MARINE! Semper Fi DAWG!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Richard44 said:


> Isn't it great that you've learned something new joaquinx? The term that you are mistaken about goes...There is no such thing as an EX-MARINE! Semper Fi DAWG!


I've been watching NCIS and not paying attention.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=joaquinx;2558409]Although I am Army who spent a few years in the great rice paddy, I would never joke about the Marine Corps.[/QUOTE]_

I agree, joaquinx; there is nothing funny about the Marine Corps - especially the old 13 week prison-like stint at Parris Island in 1960 where I served as an inmate. This was a few short years after that drill instructor ( if I remember, he may have been seriously besotted) rousted recruits out of their bunks and marched them into the nearby bog at 3:00AM and drowned a few of them as they became entangled in the marsh. When I got there in July, 1960, the drill instructors were not allowed to torture us before 6:00AM but they damn sure made up for lost time after that. 

The sadistic drill instructors of Parris Island circa 1960 mercilessly tortured recruits mentally and physically holding nightly torture seesions for recruits they routinely persecuted. Mainly wimpy bunheads or fatsos and I still remember the day my training platoon´s drill instructor sucker punched a recruit so hard he flew out of the barracks and collapsed in front of the company commander captain who immediately did an about face and never saw a thing. 

All of this crap was tolerated as a function of making men out of boys. Welcome to an earth most will never see nor comprehend.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

What does this hatred for the Marines have to do with the discussion? As I see it, the thread has been hijacked ... like so many others. Shouldn't all of these off-topic remarks be moved to the chat forum?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Longford said:


> What does this hatred for the Marines have to do with the discussion? As I see it, the thread has been hijacked ... like so many others. Shouldn't all of these off-topic remarks be moved to the chat forum?


Thanks for your contribution. Off topic, but within the realm of those who live here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> What does this hatred for the Marines have to do with the discussion? As I see it, the thread has been hijacked ... like so many others. Shouldn't all of these off-topic remarks be moved to the chat forum?


What you call hijacking of threads, I call the natural flow of conversation. If it bothers you so much, you can always post a gentle reminder like this: :focus: .


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> What does this hatred for the Marines have to do with the discussion? As I see it, the thread has been hijacked ... like so many others. Shouldn't all of these off-topic remarks be moved to the chat forum?


Hatred? What hatred. Hound Dog's post reminded me of my US Army basic training before they shipped me off to Vietnam. One of my fellow draftees (none of us were recruited, so we weren't "recruits") was forced to run for weeks on painful feet before they finally admitted that he had broken bones in his feet.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Hatred? What hatred.


Good point. Mischaracterization on my part. Apologies extended.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Longford said:



Good point. Mischaracterization on my part. Apologies extended.

Click to expand...

_That was quite gracious of you Longford and I reiprocate by also apologizing for having contributed to taking this thread a bit off course in my discussion of Marine Corps recruit training in the 1960s in response to the old saw that once one is a Marine, one is always a Marine. I actually, in reality, agree with that often stated postulate. Sometimes we old geezers remember things from different times best left to the past.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


TundraGreen said:



Hatred? What hatred. Hound Dog's post reminded me of my US Army basic training before they shipped me off to Vietnam. One of my fellow draftees (none of us were recruited, so we weren't "recruits") was forced to run for weeks on painful feet before they finally admitted that he had broken bones in his feet.

Click to expand...

_Thanks for the comment about times long ago, TG. I know I shouldn´t continue to post comments not consistent with the OP´s original thoughts on this thread but since you were around back then and remember some of the highlights of those years (in my case the early 60s), take note of the reasons I chose Parris Island circa 1960:
* The only reason I was a "recruit" rather than a draftee was _because_ there was a draft and, since I knew that I would be drafted anyway, why not join the reputed best and become a Marine. There was also a suggestion by the Butler County, Alabama sheriff that I get the hell out of town with utmost haste (known then as, "Don´t let the the sun rise on your sorry *ss in this county tomorrow morning unless you want to dine upon free Spam and Saltine meals three times a day for an indeterminate period of time . Off to Parris Island without pause).
* Actually, that sheriff did me a favor as in 1960 there was no openly admitted Vietnam War and the closest I came to real trouble was when they put me on standby to invade the beaches of Cuba because Fidel had really p*ssed off Jack. Thankfully, that invasion never came about but since I was a kid all I could consider were those nice beaches and Cuban chicks rather than my MOS as Rifleman Grunt with bullets flying by my noggin in immediate succession. My friends who, rather than volunteer right out of high school, had gone on the college and got drafted in the mid-60s and later, just as things were becoming really unpleasant in Indochina. 

I´ll shut up now and not invade this thread again.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

Welcome!

I think that $300-400 is a good assumption for the rental price. We pay $315 for our 2 bedroom + loft on the border. We've paid as little as $250 in other homes though. However, the rents are typically a bit lower in Juarez compared to Tijuana.

I second the suggestion for Duolingo for free Spanish lessons. I find that Mexicans on the border are extremely forgiving with English speakers who are learning so you can expect most people to be patient as you're studying.

In the area you've mentioned Cablemas is a popular provider. You can expect to pay under $50 for their basic cable, phone and internet package. I don't live in TJ, but I do use Cablemas and am very happy with their service. We only have cable and internet though and pay 380 pesos a month. Something that would interest you is that the Cablemas remote has an "Idioma" button and you can change many of the channels from Spanish to English audio. Should be helpful while you're still learning. You also get US local networks as well (ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS, etc)


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I pay $250 for an 800sqft 1br apartment with a yard. My landlord grew up in the building when it was a house, and when he inherited it, he divided it up into three apartments - two downstairs, one upstairs. The other downstairs apartment is kind of weird. It has a bedroom, bathroom and kitchen, but no living room.

I use Telnor for internet, and they gave me phone line, both of which runs me about $26 per month, but in April I'll have the phone line disconnected because I don't use it, and it'll go down. I also don't have cable or satellite, but in the spring, I'm going to have an antenna installed on the roof so that I can get the local San Diego channels.


----------



## lynn93101 (Dec 10, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> I don't mean to be rude, are you strongly thinking about retiring in Mexico on a few months you spend in the 90's?
> If you don't know if you will have to live on bottled water and you do not speak the language, my recommendation would be to start Spanish lessons as soon as of yesterday and reading as much as there is to read and research on Mexico, some opinions you may get here as well as some loooong and boring stories.
> I think you should really get a firmer foundation before coming.


As another newbie may I say that your answer was really no answer at all, as well as sounding sarcastic and "superior". I'm glad you've apparently made the transition from wherever you came from to Mexico. Did you receive as much advice and info as you provided? 

I don't mean to sound rude but ....


----------



## lynn93101 (Dec 10, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Sorry, I just thought those were too much common questions and felt compelled to give my opinion.
> In any case, that's why I wasn't chosen to be in the welcome committee


So, is there a "Common Questions" section? I can hardly figure out how to navigate this site, much less figure out what questions are considered "common".

Now I'm being rude and I apologize. It's just sort of frustrating not knowing where to start or what to ask...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lynn93101 said:


> So, is there a "Common Questions" section? I can hardly figure out how to navigate this site, much less figure out what questions are considered "common".
> 
> Now I'm being rude and I apologize. It's just sort of frustrating not knowing where to start or what to ask...


There is an FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) thread listed at the top of the page. 

You can also search for topics that interest you. There are two search mechanisms. In the second green bar from the top of the page, there is "Search" button. More functional, in my opinion, is the Google search box at the top of each page. It does a Google search of the expatforum.com web site. For example, you mentioned interest in Lake Chapala. A Google search of the site for the word "Chapala" returned this listing:

Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Search Results for chapala


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lynn93101 said:


> As another newbie may I say that your answer was really no answer at all, as well as sounding sarcastic and "superior". I'm glad you've apparently made the transition from wherever you came from to Mexico. Did you receive as much advice and info as you provided?
> 
> I don't mean to sound rude but ....


FYI GARYJ65 is a native of Mexico.


----------



## lynn93101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> FYI GARYJ65 is a native of Mexico.


Good for him. Makes me feel welcome as all git out having read his reply. Once again I apologize for being snarky with Gary & now with you.

I think I'll just go out to the park and eat worms....:Cry:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lynn93101 said:


> Good for him. Makes me feel welcome as all git out having read his reply. Once again I apologize for being snarky with Gary & now with you.
> 
> I think I'll just go out to the park and eat worms....:Cry:


No need to apologize, but I thought that knowing Gary is Mexican and posts here in his second language might be useful information.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

lynn93101 said:


> Good for him. Makes me feel welcome as all git out having read his reply. Once again I apologize for being snarky with Gary & now with you. I think I'll just go out to the park and eat worms....:Cry:


I promise you I'll try to be helpful
Just try me


----------



## Greenlady (Feb 8, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Under the new Mexican immigration rules, you will have to prove a monthly income of around 2000 dollars a month, so you may have to live in Cabo on a tourist visa that you'll have to renew every 180 days. You should check with your nearest Mexican Consulate for more details.


Just checking. Someone told me that if you own property over a certain value in Mexico then you do not have to meet the minimum income rule. True or not?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Greenlady said:


> Just checking. Someone told me that if you own property over a certain value in Mexico then you do not have to meet the minimum income rule. True or not?


The current rules make no mention of property ownership. I tried to give Migración a copy of the title to my house a few years ago, and they had no interest in it.


----------

